# Do you REALLY decon your equipment?



## MMiz (Mar 31, 2005)

I know everyone is going to say that you keep your equipment clean, but after reading an article in JEMS, I wonder:

1.  Do you spray down the cot, handles, etc after every call?
2.  Do you ever clean the steering wheel, truck doors, and radio mic?
3.  What about blankets?
4.  Do you every spray down the "Oh crap my partner is turning too fast" poles on the celing?
5.  What about the handles of the AED, and bags you carry in?

The truth is, I dont know many people that do.  Just last week I decided to clean off the steering wheel, and literally my rag was black afterwards.  The same goes for the "oh crap poles".

Just throwing it out there.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Mar 31, 2005)

The cot gets deconned after every call.  Everything else it depends on if it appears dirty/bloody.


----------



## Phridae (Mar 31, 2005)

I'm always washing the rail on the ceiling. Its discusting.
The stearing wheel get cleaned just about everyday.
I never thought about the bag handles. I do now!  h34r: 
Our radio for calling in reports to ED's is actually a phone. That gets nasty after a while. With everyone using it and the face grease. eww.


----------



## TTLWHKR (Mar 31, 2005)

1. Do you spray down the cot, handles, etc after every call?
Only if it was messy.

2. Do you ever clean the steering wheel, truck doors, and radio mic?
Again... Only if it was messy.

3. What about blankets?
HLS - Hospital Linen Service - We leave it at the ER, and pick up a fresh pack.
Our linen, well, isn't. The cot cover is disposable, and the blanket gets put in a room where a van takes it away w/ the red bag items and it all gets burned. We don't use pillows.

4. Do you every spray down the "Oh crap my partner is turning too fast" poles on the celing?
Once a week the whole bus gets wiped down w/ a chlorox mixture and those wipes in the colorful containers. We only do it daily if the call was... Messy. Messy includes any type of infections, etc.

5. What about the handles of the AED, and bags you carry in?
Bag get wiped off w/ chlorox wipes-once a week. AED gets wiped after we use it. Bags are thrown away every June; as we buy new ones. Old ones get thrown in the washer, and stuffed with "extras" that can be tossed on in the event of an MCI.


----------



## Summit (Mar 31, 2005)

Anything that looks dirty gets cleaned.

Anytime something icky happens, anything that was used gets deconned.

All blankets and sheets are washed by the hospital or by us.

*Every* surface nook and cranny gets deconned once a week with bleach.


----------



## Jon (Apr 2, 2005)

When I drive, especially if working transport, I HAVE to clean out the drivers' seat area, including sani-wipes to the steering wheel, radio, seat belts, etc..

Jon


----------

